# Roof end fell off



## Notaroofer (Apr 3, 2021)

I came home and found part of the roof fell to the ground and broke!
House is two story. 
How complicated of a repair is this?
Can you repair it from the roof or is scaffolding 
necessary.
Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rifish (Feb 28, 2021)

It is not hard at all to repair that. If the part that fell off is not broken, you can reuse it. Or you can find a new one exactly the same. And you can reinstall it very quickly. Or hire a master to do this.
That's why I don't like this kind of roof and prefer slate roofing. I changed my roof to slate four years ago. The job was done by this company _https://nswslateroofing.com.au/__, _and I can tell you it is the best move I made. It is very silent when it rains, never falls off, and it is very durable.


----------

